# Giochino: Parole concatenate



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2017)

andrea53 ha detto:


> (non la finiamo più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


Dove 

( sta venendo fuori una lezione di storia )


----------

